# Sony Vaio T Series webcam not working



## kokc (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi, I've recently bought the Sony Vaio T Series Ultrabook, and when I try to use the webcam, it doesn't work. I opened the software ArcSoft Webcam Campanion 4 to see if my camera is connected, but it says "A webcam was not found or is not working properly. Please click Connect button and try again." When I click on the Connect button and it says "Camera not found. The camera is either being used by another application or is not connected. Make sure the cam is connected and working properly." I also read somewhere that I could go into setup/BIOS to enable the camera but the camera is not even listed on the components. I even tried going onto System Information and checking Problem Devices, and still nothing. Help is greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## x2012aib (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi! I am having the same problem as you. Have you found a solution? If you have please share! Would love to fix this as soon as possible!! Thanks


----------



## mikeross345 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm having the same problem, went thru an entire troubleshoot, even had sony support remote access my laptop to try to solve it but no solution. Then mysteriously it worked for a couple days and now it is gone again. I swear I'm not a complete idiot either, no longer shows up in the hardware list or anything. If you've found a solution, let me know two please!


----------



## bachhoakhai (Nov 18, 2012)

Try my way: Open Vaio Care > Advanced Tools > Restore and Recovery > Reinstall applications and drivers. Then, ticks all the drivers and Webcam companion, Magic visual effects and reinstalled them.

Wait a bit, restart the laptop and the webcam should re-appears.


----------

